
Website guided tours to engage visitors - tyruk
https://www.spotclarify.com
======
kagamine
If your website is so complex you need a guide, you don't need this, you need
a new website. - said every UX person ever.

~~~
tyruk
Very valid comment, I totally agree that the best approach is to fix the
flawed flow, make things more clear, etc... Unfortunately sometimes it's not
possible to spend months of development effort on such task. Especially for
early-stage startup that needs to validate the idea.

The fact that the website is confusing does not mean that it has no value.
SpotClarify can help show it to users, and maybe prevent the total failure.

